# HELP! How long to breed? How long do they keep them?



## chickylou (Jan 3, 2010)

Folks I need help!

I don't have a buck, but found one for my goatie girls. We took them to the farm and immediately the buck was interested in one,m my Buttercup (she's my worst milker! UGH!).  I left them there and it has been about one month. I really want my Petunia prego because she is my best milker. 

I called the lady and she said:

Don't you want me to keep them until they give birth?  They might miscarry in transport if they get nervous.

WAIT! I thought goats did this all the time. I didn't realize they could miscarry that easily. 

So....

We miss our goats! We would like them PREGO, but we also want them back. I certainly didn't expect them to stay on her farm for 5 months. Is that necessary? I thought they were hardier than that. 


Next and last question...I really want my milker prego. Do I wait longer? What is a good "court'in" time for goats? Worst of all, it has been cold and snowy. Will that make this breeding more difficult? Will the goats refuse to go in heat when its cold?

These are Nigerian dwarfs. 

Thanks so much for you help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure about the breeding questions but I recently brought home pregnant does that I had bought. So far they seem to have retained their pregnancy. I don't know why they would need to stay at the other farm. I would hope that over the month that they have been there that they got bred. If the person you took the goats to is experienced, she should know if they are or aren't.


----------



## Goat of Many Colors (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not the most experienced person here but I have never heard of leaving a doe after breeding for the entire 5 months.  Were your doe(s) in heat when you took them over?  Most does cycle are approximately every 28 days so if they have been there for over a month they should have been bred at least once during that time.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 3, 2010)

You should have to leave them there no more than 45 days, after that they would have cycled twice and SHOULD be bred.

Go get your goats.  I've transported them at all stages of pregnancy with no issues.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

our nigi breeder had our girl for a little over 3 weeks....and we had no problem taking any of our goaties back home. i wonder if she is charging you by the day for boarding???

i'm with Kate - go and get your goat. 

if she goes back into heat maybe try another breeder who doesnt give you the willies?

good luck!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 3, 2010)

I suggest go get your goats too.  The woman we bred our does to kept the girls for about a month.  I'd be a bit leery of a person that wanted to keep the goats for the full duration.  They are your property, go get them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm w/ the choir here, she shouldn't be keeping your goats any longer than 45 days....


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

ps and dont feel bad about not knowing what to do in this situation... its hard sometimes to know what the right thing is.... you rely on breeders as experts.. but people are people. right?

good luck!


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 3, 2010)

yup breed thru 2 cycles to be sure ---AND THEN go get your goats definitely.


----------



## foxywench (Jan 4, 2010)

absolutly go get your girls.
im new to goats too...
but it seems a little strange for the buck owner to want to keep your girls through kidding...


----------



## BDial (Jan 4, 2010)

If it has been about one month and the buck has been in with the girls I would go get them. They should be bred by now. 
I took my two girls to the breeder and she called me in three weeks for the one and the next month took 4 weeks before the other was bred. 
Both of my girls are getting nice and round. One is due in March and the other in April.


----------



## chickylou (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much! 

I appreciate your feedback.  

I sure hope they get prego.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, go get them!


----------

